#ubuntu-et 2014-05-16
<hggdh> jose: that way?
<jose> hggdh: yep, you got it!
<hggdh> cool
<jose> thanks!
<hggdh> sorry for the mistake
<jose> not a problem :)
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-et to: Welcome to the channel for the Ubuntu Ethiopia LoCo Team || ubuntu.com
<tsegat> Hello
<tsegat> Jose just got your message
<jose> hello!
<tsegat> So my nick tsegat
<jose> what about tsega?
<jose> why didn't you get that one? :P
<tsegat> That would have been really nice, but I was unable to get that from my IRC client, Empathy
<jose> tsegat: do /nick tsega
<tsegat> Sorry but where do I do that?
<jose> in the same box where you are writing to me :P
<tsega> I'm getting a message that that nick is already registered.
<tsega> I bet I did it myself sometime ago
<jose> tsega: /msg nickserv drop [putyourpasswordhere]
<jose> and then I'll help you regain that nick
<tsega> Hmmm it seems it worked even before check out my nick, it's tsega now.
<tsega> How do I keep that?
<jose> tsegat: /nick tsega
<jose> sorry, I had to finish homeworks
<jose> homework*
<jose> now, /msg nickserv drop tsegat [passwordforit]
<jose> let me know once it's done
<tsega> No problem
<tsega> OK
<tsega> I got the message from nickserv that tsegat has been dropped
<jose> now, ask in #freenode for tsega to be dropped
<jose> and once that's done you'll be able to register it
<tsega> Is that tsega or tsegat?
<jose> tsega
<tsega> Tried but I can't do it. "Authentication failed. Invalid password for tsega."
<tsega> For the life of me i can't remember "tsega" password that was why I registered as tsegat
<jose> tsega: you do not need to authenticate
<jose> just ask in #freenode for it to be dropped
<tsega> OK I know this is trivial for you but I have not been much of an IRC guy ....
<jose> np
<tsega> So what I need to is join #freenode channel and then do the /msg NickServ drop tsega [mypassword] right? I even tried with out the password but it gave out an error, "Insufficient parameters for DROP"
<jose> no
<jose> join #freenode and say 'hello, I want this nick dropped'
<tsega> just did that
<tsega> Would someone there drop that nick for me?
<jose> yes, but wait for it
<tsega> OK
<jose> once it's done, you will be able to register it
<jose> I have to go now, it's getting late
<jose> good luck with that nick :)
<tsega> OK thanks Jose I keep on waiting and I'll try to register the nick. Thanks again for the help!
<tsega> jose: finally got my nick reset
<tsega> Thanks for the help
